# Undertones



## martygreene (Mar 8, 2007)

I know that my experiences are skewed, as the modeling world is totally bizarre and on top of that I choose the 'odd-model-out' so to speak.

As a makeup artist, 9 times out of 10 I'm custom mixing foundation, no matter who is in my chair. I also recognise the need for better foundation shade availability on both ends of the spectrum of skintones. One of the biggest issues that both ends share, which adds to the difficulty in finding matches and manufacturing these shades, are how vastly undertones vary the nearer to the extremes you get. 

Specifically in darker skintones, you have undertones not found in lighter complections at all- rusts, ochres, and deep violets. Unlike the mid-range fairer tones where it's generally a matter of neutral/warm/cool/olive, deeper skintones have a much wider variety of undertones. This is in no way an excuse for why companies don't take the time to accomidate more skintones.

What I'm curious about is how common some of these undertones are. I tend to prefer working with the darkest complected model that I can, when I have the opportunity to work with someone of a deep skintone. I absolutely love the contrasts I can create with such a canvas, and the way certain tones show up. I also feel it's a vastly under-used look in the modeling world, and want to try and get more images out there. 

So, what do you consider your undertone and how would you describe your skintone?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 8, 2007)

Ehh its hard to say.. At times it looks like i have yellow undertones, yet other times it looks like i have olive undertones.

All i know is that Warm colors look better on me...


----------



## captodometer (Mar 8, 2007)

I am NC50 and have extremely yellow-orange undertones: oranges are very flattering, yellows disappear entirely.  Pastels just make me look sick.


----------



## zombie_candy (Mar 8, 2007)

i was an NC40 in MAC's SFF but it looked orange on me so i must be more yellowish. then i went to prescriptives and they matched me in virtual skin real beige under the yellow-orange catagory. in natural sunlight there is a very slight pinkish tinge to it. i'm not sure if i'm the only one that notices this. also when i take photos in it you can sort of see i'm wearing foundation and my face seems slightly whiter then the rest of my body.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zombie_candy* 

 
_i was an NC40 in MAC's SFF but it looked orange on me so i must be more yellowish. then i went to prescriptives and they matched me in virtual skin real beige under the yellow-orange catagory. in natural sunlight there is a very slight pinkish tinge to it. i'm not sure if i'm the only one that notices this. also when i take photos in it you can sort of see i'm wearing foundation and my face seems slightly whiter then the rest of my body._

 
The lightness of face in photos is due to physical barrier SPF ingredients, and Titanium Dioxide. So, look for foundations that don't have SPF (use spf under your foundation), and that don't have TD or have it low down on the ingredient list, and it should help reduce this.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am African - American.  My complexion is in the range between Missy Elliot and Gabrielle Union. My undertones are yellow.


----------



## Tightambitionz (Mar 8, 2007)

African American, in the winter... yellow/beige, (Ashamed to say that I use products geared toward Caucasians with names like "Tan" or "Beige") but in the summer that melanin kicks in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... yellow/red (Tyra Banks skintone)


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd say I'm a yellow undertone. NC45


----------



## mjalomo (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm currently a Mexican-American NC 40.  I have very definite yellow undertones.  I can wear orange-red lipcolors well, but not pastels.  I have trouble finding lipstick that shows up on me, and would love to wear cool colors one day. I change color though from a NC 35-NC 55 depending of my sun exposure.  I currently own five foundations to use at different times.


----------



## aziza (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_What I'm curious about is how common some of these undertones are. I tend to prefer working with the darkest complected model that I can, when I have the opportunity to work with someone of a deep skintone. I absolutely love the contrasts I can create with such a canvas, and the way certain tones show up. I also feel it's a vastly under-used look in the modeling world, and want to try and get more images out there. _

 
Kudos to you! That's an area I would love to focus on also when I begin testing and freelancing. Do you have an online port by any chance? I would love to take a peek. 

Anyway, back to the question at hand lol When I first began wearing makeup I heard somewhere that all Black women have yellow undertones. So I walked around looking jaundiced for a year (and no one even told me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 And then I found out that Black women can have red undertones too. That helped a lot as far as my search for the perfect color goes. I think I have more reddish undertones...possibly even orangy tones. I have a whole slew of MAC foundations and right now I'm using Studio Matte in NW45...it's majorly orange but it works for me.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm NW43 in the SFF, and red l/s w/a tiny bit of blue and no orange/warmth to it look better on me. However, while I get lots of compliments when I mix greens and bronze and rusty colors together, I think I look best in pink, icy shades. I just bought Peaches blush and am trying to figure out to blend/use it. I wear Ambering Rose all the time too--it's like I need to create life in my face to get rid of the sallow sick look I have naturally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...So my undertone can be all over the place; I see different colors from time to time, but overall I have pink/beige undertones (and NW43 suits me perfectly). Looking at my veins I see green ones and blue ones...So just to be safe w/makeup I don't go to cool or too warm. I stay as neutral and "color pure" as possible. (It sounds like I know what I'm talking a/b but I don't at all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...hehe.)


----------



## cyens (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm light skin tone and never figured out if im warm or cool or neutral, cuz none of them seems to perfectly blend with my skin... and I asked MA to help me out


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 11, 2007)

I have pink/neutral undertones, N3 and I'm Bahraini/Italian American. I tan easily and go to about light/medium in the summer but still have little yellow undertones (if any). I hate wearing pink foundations so I stick w/ neutrals most of the time.


----------



## faifai (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_I am NC50 and have extremely yellow-orange undertones: oranges are very flattering, yellows disappear entirely.  Pastels just make me look sick._

 
Just change the NC50 to NC45 and you've got my skin as well! I have to seriously pack on yellows to make them show up (I usually just go with golds, as they DO show up) and anything too silvery or pastel just doesn't work. Cool lipcolors especially look bizarre on me.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Kudos to you! That's an area I would love to focus on also when I begin testing and freelancing. Do you have an online port by any chance? I would love to take a peek. 

Anyway, back to the question at hand lol When I first began wearing makeup I heard somewhere that all Black women have yellow undertones. So I walked around looking jaundiced for a year (and no one even told me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 And then I found out that Black women can have red undertones too. That helped a lot as far as my search for the perfect color goes. I think I have more reddish undertones...possibly even orangy tones. I have a whole slew of MAC foundations and right now I'm using Studio Matte in NW45...it's majorly orange but it works for me._

 
I do have a website, but it's sorely in need of an update right now. When I update, I'll let you know.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm an NC45 and I have very golden skin that at times wants to have pink undertones and other times wants to act olive. Foundations with yellow/warm toned foundations look better on me as long as they have golden in it, otherwise, I'd look jaundiced and sick and ...oh...green. 
I cannot wear blushes that are too cool toned because I look clownish. Blushes like NARS Outlaw and MAC Ambering Rose didn't quite work for me. Plums, peaches and warm pinks look best on my cheeks, as so do most bronzers.
For eye shades I can wear pretty much wear anything as long as the colors are deep and on the warmer side. Deep purples and golds are my favorite colors to wear.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 14, 2007)

I have combination undertones to my skin.  I don't like to say yellow to describe it, so I say that the center of my face is more golden and the outer perimeter is more bronze/orangish.  For the most part, I blend my foundation from the center of my face outward, and most likely in a golden undertoned shade.  However, my clinique stay true is called "true bronze," but it's not red or orangey. It looks very natural, almost a creamy chocolate caramel color.

MAC Foundations made me look orange as I'm now realizing.  I was NW45, but comparing photos from back then to now, I look a lot less orange and my golden "glow" can shine through.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 15, 2007)

MAC studio tech tends to be more orange I got a shiseido foundations and it's a bit to pink..I blend the two and I get a closer match to me skin. I have yellow undertones.


----------



## capellanadea (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm NC40 and thought I had yellow undertones therefore I must be warm toned right? BUT, warm colors don't really work on me. I guess I have a bit of olive undertones, thus, I'm slightly cool-toned. But I'm still trying to find out my real undertones.


----------



## me_jelly (May 6, 2007)

I've been having the hardest time finding what my undertones are - each MA tells me slightly differently, but from what I've heard:  warm golden or olive undertoned..hmm


----------



## whiteflorals (May 7, 2007)

Sometimes the undertones thing get so confusing, I'd just stick with what looks fine on me and what's not. Because even between the categories of warm vs cool, you can have makeup items that work on your face even though by category they technically shouldn't. Trial and error is the best I suppose...


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 6, 2007)

I use 3 different Studio Fix powders depending on what I think my skin looks on that day!! NC43, NC45 and NW35. I find my undertones change! Sometimes it looks yellow (on a good day)and sometimes red(on a bad day), I have eczema so it changes. Sometimes I look in the mirror and my skin looks grey!!! =o( Do you know how this could be?


----------



## Hustle~Marsalis (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm still not 100% sure about my undertone...... I'm definately more yellow in when I'm lighter and more red when I'm darker, but I'm still too yellow for most red foundations to look right. The closest I've gotten to a perfect match was Milani liquid foundation in Honey Bronze, but that only works for the summer. I'm so confused


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 7, 2007)

I am C35 with yellow undertones. I am chinese and tan very easily (C35 is my shade with minimal sun exposure). I am not completely happy with my mac SFC35 as I find its too yellow on me when I try to build for heavier coverage. Would you recommend NC range instead? I am supposed to be warm but I look best in purples and teals, strangely enough oranges look terrible ie expensive pink and firespot e/s. I am medium ochre (O40) in shiseido if that helps. Any light you can shed on me would be very helpful!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 19, 2007)

Studio Fix - N9
Studio Tech - NW47
Face 7 Body - N9
Fix Fluid - NC55, yes NC55

I have yellowy undertones - think the inside of a firm peach.
Not the skin of a lemon.  During Winter/Spring no sun

I also have reddish undertones - think ripe cherry.
Not ripe strawberry.  During Summer w/ sun exposure

I think a lot of confusion arises because we use these buzz words to describe undertones and people think of them as cool or warm when there can be cool and warm versions of yellow and red. It's not either/or.  Depends on how much blue if any may be present.   Ok, I'm gonna stop now.



There are so many possibilities.  The human body is so complex and we are ALL different.  This is direct proof of the existence of GOD if you ask me.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't know anymore!!! It seems I have both very yellow and pink undertones at the same time. I look good with pinky, rosy or berry blushes (horrid with peachy/orangey blushes), and I also look good with blue-red lipsticks. The foundations that tend to match my skin perfectly look yellow.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 7, 2008)

Bumping to update my previous response...*sigh*

After bashing my head against the wall with MAC and their foundations, I learned at the Prescriptives counter that my predominant undertones are yellow-orange. However, sometimes if I am not particularly inflammed with redness, that can lean over into the yellow-beige category. I get red easily though, so I'll stick with yellow-orange for now. Apparently I get pinker/redder/bronze in the summer time because NW43 worked well for me back then, but right now there is no way in hell I'd buy another bottle of that shade


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_I'm an NC45 and I have very golden skin that at times wants to have pink undertones and other times wants to act olive. Foundations with yellow/warm toned foundations look better on me as long as they have golden in it, otherwise, I'd look jaundiced and sick and ...oh...green. 
I cannot wear blushes that are too cool toned because I look clownish. Blushes like NARS Outlaw and MAC Ambering Rose didn't quite work for me. Plums, peaches and warm pinks look best on my cheeks, as so do most bronzers.
For eye shades I can wear pretty much wear anything as long as the colors are deep and on the warmer side. Deep purples and golds are my favorite colors to wear._

 
Im NC45 as well and love Ambering rose. Have you ever tried mixing Ambering Rose with a Bronzer? I do that and it really works. also, try MAC blush in Format. Great color that you can mix with a pinkish color like Ambering Rose as well.


----------



## YesILikeFlowers (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm around NC35, mixed origin (half South Indian, half German), and haven't found a foundation that matches perfectly yet. If I mix my (usually yellow toned) foundations with Armani green corrector, it comes close to my skin tone, so I think I have a green undertone :-(


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 14, 2008)

NC50-I have golden/yellow undertones


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 13, 2008)

Glad to read this thread.  I am beyond gob smacked!  I have been colour matched so many times and I'm guessing it's a done deal with MAC.  I've been running a tally sans purchase of products and I'm 5-4 NW43 v NC45.  I am glad to find it's not deductive.  I look good in silver/cool colours, but I have always been clownish is cool colours in cosmetics (lipsticks, eye shadows, etc.) I have not been wearing foundation and going with powder, however, I would like a sheer foundation to conceal a bit of old spots.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Bumping to update my previous response...*sigh*

After bashing my head against the wall with MAC and their foundations, I learned at the Prescriptives counter that my predominant undertones are yellow-orange. However, sometimes if I am not particularly inflammed with redness, that can lean over into the yellow-beige category. I get red easily though, so I'll stick with yellow-orange for now. Apparently I get pinker/redder/bronze in the summer time because NW43 worked well for me back then, but right now there is no way in hell I'd buy another bottle of that shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel so sick of every pre-made shading system that I've come across that I was thinking of just going custom too.  It's just that Perscriptives is a little too expensive for me right now.  I have the problem that my cheeks are definitely NC, but the outer edges of my face are probably closer to N.  NC looks ashy on the outer corners of my face, but NW looks too red to me.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I have combination undertones to my skin.  I don't like to say yellow to describe it, so I say that the center of my face is more golden and the outer perimeter is more bronze/orangish.  For the most part, I blend my foundation from the center of my face outward, and most likely in a golden undertoned shade.  However, my clinique stay true is called "true bronze," but it's not red or orangey. It looks very natural, almost a creamy chocolate caramel color.

MAC Foundations made me look orange as I'm now realizing.  I was NW45, but comparing photos from back then to now, I look a lot less orange and my golden "glow" can shine through._

 
It's good to know that I'm not the only one with multiple undertones.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 13, 2008)

I am NW45. I find that SFF is a pretty god match but its not perfect. 

The trouble is that with darker skin I think the imperfections in foundation match shows up more. And forget it with powder. If it has the wrong ingredients it will look ashy, no matter how perfect the color is for my skin..thats why I have given up on Bare Minerals

I haven't tried Studio Fix powder but hopefully that will work out


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm NW20 in SFF. It's an exact match!


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I feel so sick of every pre-made shading system that I've come across that I was thinking of just going custom too.  It's just that Perscriptives is a little too expensive for me right now.  I have the problem that my cheeks are definitely NC, but the outer edges of my face are probably closer to N.  NC looks ashy on the outer corners of my face, but NW looks too red to me._

 
When you are able, you should check out Px. I didn't buy any custom foundation from them just because the Antelope matches me when I don't have inflammation, and if I do, I just follow up with bronzer or something to tone it down. Prescriptives is amazing for me. I'm using their mineral foundation now, and I really like it.

HTH


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I have combination undertones to my skin.  I don't like to say yellow to describe it, so I say that the center of my face is more golden and the outer perimeter is more bronze/orangish.  For the most part, I blend my foundation from the center of my face outward, and most likely in a golden undertoned shade.  However, my clinique stay true is called "true bronze," but it's not red or orangey. It looks very natural, almost a creamy chocolate caramel color.

MAC Foundations made me look orange as I'm now realizing.  I was NW45, but comparing photos from back then to now, I look a lot less orange and my golden "glow" can shine through._

 
Your undertones sounds a lot like mine. Golden around the center of my face and a bronzey-orange from around my cheeks, outwards.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, so thanks to this thread I went to Perscriptives, and there they actually have testers of all of their color classifications for your skin!  I happened to be very Yellow orange on the outer part of my lower face, but a bit warmer on the outer part of my upper face.  I think the middle of my face is much more, golden than either of those so it is the coolest part of my face.
It was such a help to go there, because not only can they do the testers, but they also have the range of colors which was really important.  

I'm thinking this weekend I might put pictures of of the different foundations that I have right now to kind of show people why I like this one the most.


----------



## Raysa (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm still having a hard time figuring out my undertone madness.. each day it and at every counter it seems to be different.. I'm thinking the prescriptives counter should be next.. i keep hearing positive things about it.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 20, 2008)

I have noo clue whatsoever when it comes to understones, and it makes me so mad! 
I have very bad skin atm so i need quite a bit of heavy coverage (currently i use revlon colorstay in sand beige) but the problem is that it looks too pink and VERY ashy on my skin, could anyone kinldy clear this up? because i'm not sure if it's too dark (hence the noticeable pink) or too light (the ashyness) i know it's definitely the wrong shade though. I think i'm yellowy undertoned but i got 2 samples of SFF- one in NC20 and NC25 and they both look just a lil orangey on me so i'm thinking i might be lighter? is that what it is? oh god i give up on my skin im so confused as to what side of the spectrum i should be looking at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wouldn't it be so great if they designed some kind of like universal indicator type thingy so that when they put it on your skin it would change colour as to what undertone your skin is?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 21, 2008)

Very warm... orange-y during the winter, but more red in the summer.


----------



## BionicWoman (Jul 22, 2008)

I have yellow and pink undertones in my skin. When most people look at my skin, they assume I have more yellow but I think they're pretty equal, because if I try to wear a C6 for example..it comes out way to ashy and gray. Same if I wear an N anything...it looks too orangey...so I'm a NC43 Studio Fix Powder/NC44 Studio Tech & NC45 in Studio Fix Fluid....plus my skin is oliy which plays a HUGE factor as well.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Jul 26, 2008)

I am an NC41 and i have olive and yellow undertones - i look like i have a perma tan ahhaha kinda bronzey tone? can also wear an NW40 at times too.... so its hit and miss with me... i think i have bronze undetones, mixed with greeny olive ones? LOL


----------



## Lapis (Jul 26, 2008)

nw 45 I think, note I said think I have rust/golden undertones, silver makeup looks like crap on me!


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 25, 2009)

I am not sure about my undertones. I think they must be a mix. I think see yellow/gold, red, and bronze. NW43 is a good match for my skin but in the winter 2 parts NW43 plus one part NC45 is even better. Gold looks better than silver on me. Black hair looks awful. Orange, coral, and pink blushes are my favorites (NARS Taj Mahal, CARGO Rome, MAC DollyMix, MAC MSF PettiCoat).  I prefer Fuchsia, Turquoise, Greens, Browns, and Black for clothing.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm African American. In my face & neck, I have VERY red undertones, and I'm an NW50, but other parts of my body are like an NC40. I'm like a zebra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It might have something to do with my mom having extremely golden undertones (she's like an NC35), and my dad having extremely red undertones. (If he wore makeup, he'd probably be an NW40.) I guess I'm a mixture, but mostly red. For some reason, deep blue and green eyeshadows look especially fierce on me. Charcoal grey clothing looks good on me as do jewel tones like teal, burgundy, deep purples, etc. I can also wear some yellows, oranges, & pinks. Neutral tones such as blacks, browns, beiges, etc. do not look good on me. Pastels look horrible too. I can do both silver & gold jewelry, but silver looks better IMO.

Deep pink and purple blushes look best on me.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm NC50-NC55 (or NW50) and I have yellow/golden undertone (sometimes I do see red undertones on my skin). I have Studio Fix Powder in NW50 and Select Sheer Pressed Powder in NC55. I wear the Studio Fix Powder more than the Select Sheer Pressed Powder. I think I might need to see a MAC Makeup Artist and see if I'm a NC or an NW.


----------



## vuittongirl (Jan 26, 2009)

nc44/45 i have yellow/olive undertones


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 26, 2009)

Still debating on my undertones. I know I have 2.


----------



## BrawnShuga (Jan 26, 2009)

I definitely have very golden/cool undertones - NC42/Honey in Bobbi Brown. With that said, most of the colours look good on me - is that strange?


----------



## BrawnShuga (Jan 26, 2009)

I definitely have very golden/cool undertones - NC42/Honey in Bobbi Brown. With that said, most of the colours look good on me - is that strange?


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm like yellow/olive(?) (just because where I would normally contour it has like its natural contour ..not yellow).


----------



## anickia (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_It's good to know that I'm not the only one with multiple undertones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

HERE! HERE. Same problem.......everytime i go to the counter it a different color.


----------



## GlossyLips (Feb 10, 2009)

I have no idea. I'm African American with a Rihanna-esque complexion (minus the tanning lotion/bronzer). I'm an NC42ish, BB 4.5-honey, MAC c4, MUFE F&B 34 (mixed with a slightly darker/olive shade shade).
I thought I was yellow toned, but recently two MAs told me I'm olive toned. I look best in warm or warmish shades, but I can pull off cool pink blush. I look terrible in pinky taupes, red-plums, and orange eyeshadows.
My fave colors range from Nars gilda/MAC melba to BB peony blush, and Nars outlaw. I look bad in lilac pinks and orange (MAC lady danger l/s).


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm cool toned. I have a lot of pink in my skin (especially my face) and look good in blues/purpls and pinks. I don't own anything yellow or oragne and these colours clash against my skin


----------



## Rancas (Feb 10, 2009)

I have yellow undertones in the winter and reddish undertones in the summer when I am tan so I have to have 2 sets of foundation products. I look horrible in blue toned reds (lips) or really warm toned greens (eyes).

I am/was N3/4. NW & NC colors don't match my skintone. One is too pink & the other too peach.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm updating again. I realized that I used to get a lot of inflammation in my skin, but now that I don't anymore I can clearly see that I am a yellow/olive. Px is still my foundation of choice, but I did try out the studio fix c8 and it's ok...I wish there was a c7.5 though...


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 15, 2009)

This a foundation chart..but its so weird..because we can be cool in certain area and warm in others. 

Like me I'm warm(yellow) where I normally highlight and cool(olive) where I contour.


----------



## MAHALO (Feb 15, 2009)

I keep playing with my foundation combinations to accommodate my yellow/bronze/red undertones. For years, I wore and loved MAC NW43. Recently, I began mixing a little NC45 into the NW43 and liked it even better. My latest experiment has been to do the top of my face with NC45 and the chin area with NW43. I know it sounds really weird but with careful blending, this is the best look yet. The NC45 goes on so yellow but in no time, it changes to become my skin tone.

I'll get a lot more red undertone in the Summer so I'll have to keep playing as the seasons change.


----------



## sweetie (Feb 15, 2009)

^ hmm I'm starting to think i need two different colors some days too. I've been wondering what is the difference between C7 and NC45? Is C7 more golden? I used to loooove C7. Then when they started the NC/NW system, I was moved to NC45. I recently bought a C7 from the CCO and I'm gonna play around with it soon. This is Studio Fix powder btw.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought I knew what my undertones were but lately I'm totally confused. At times I see lots of golden, yellow tones (I can clearly see my veins are green through my skin) but then other times I see more beige and orange/bronze. There is definitely no pink. I always thought I was NW but now I'm thinking maybe I'm NC...? I tend to wear cool colours like blues, purple, teal, black and metallic shades but can also rock warm colours too, especially red. I wear silver jewelry but gold also looks good. Yeah... I'm confused! I think I need expert advice :/


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 15, 2009)

For me, I change during different parts of the year.  I get tan in the summer so I become warmer.  I also have different depths of pigmentation on my face so that complicates things further.  I have done so much trial and error and hung onto my different foundations.  Now I use one color for concealer and two for foundation.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 15, 2009)

I think I need a lighter foundation for the center of my face.  Hmm...

I usually just apply my regular foundation really sheer in the center so make up for the difference, but perhaps I need a different color altogether.  Are most MAC artistis familiar with this concept?  Because I've never been matched to more than 1 color (NW50)...but they do my jawline...


----------



## animacani (Feb 16, 2009)

Yellow/olive undertone , nc42


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I think I need a lighter foundation for the center of my face.  Hmm...

I usually just apply my regular foundation really sheer in the center so make up for the difference, but perhaps I need a different color altogether.  Are most MAC artistis familiar with this concept?  Because I've never been matched to more than 1 color (NW50)...but they do my jawline..._

 
If you find one of my tutorials in the tutorial section, I sometimes list the way I do multiple foundations.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_





This a foundation chart..but its so weird..because we can be cool in certain area and warm in others. 

Like me I'm warm(yellow) where I normally highlight and cool(olive) where I contour._

 
This chart is kind of deceiving, cool is beige, not olive. Olive is warm, and not even mentioned. Beige has pink in it (which is why I haven't tried NC45). I'm still trying to find the HG makeup, 12 yrs and counting, but finally figuring out the undertone has been 90% if the battle, really.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie* 

 
_^ hmm I'm starting to think i need two different colors some days too. I've been wondering what is the difference between C7 and NC45? Is C7 more golden? I used to loooove C7. Then when they started the NC/NW system, I was moved to NC45. I recently bought a C7 from the CCO and I'm gonna play around with it soon. This is Studio Fix powder btw._

 
Yeah, NC45 is yellow-beige, and C7 is yellow-olive, so they're both golden, just different. I really wish they had Cs in liquids again, in the darker shades. I can't always do Studio Fix powder all the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember a long time ago, I was matched to NC45 on the left(pink starburst) and NW43 on the right (oompa loompa). MAC and I have never been BFFs in terms of foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the finishes, hate the shades.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_This chart is kind of deceiving, cool is beige, not olive. Olive is warm, and not even mentioned. Beige has pink in it (which is why I haven't tried NC45). I'm still trying to find the HG makeup, 12 yrs and counting, but finally figuring out the undertone has been 90% if the battle, really._

 
I only put cool (olive)..because compared to my yellow/olive skin ..its a big different..I'm two-toned so it's obvious...and I know I'm not beige (drug store brand foundation loves beige in everything)..because it is pink on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..I don'tknow..I've been using the satinfinish in NC42 pretty yellow ...and it works <3


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I only put cool (olive)..because compared to my yellow/olive skin ..its a big different..I'm two-toned so it's obvious...and I know I'm not beige (drug store brand foundation loves beige in everything)..because it is pink on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..I don't I've been using the satinfinish in NC42 pretty yellow ...and it works <3_

 
Just curious, have you ever tried mac's C shades? or other foundations? That's the makeup I'm looking for: yellow-olive foundation.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Just curious, have you ever tried mac's C shades? or other foundations? That's the makeup I'm looking for: yellow-olive foundation._

 

no I haven't...I might try it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <33


----------



## Lcaruso17 (Mar 8, 2009)

I am Puerto Rican and Italian, and my skin tone is odd.. In the winter it appears that I have cool, beigy undertones, like Lily Evangeline, but in the summer I am more olive and look more like Jessica Alba on a tan day. I always have to change up my foundation and makeup. I can never find anything to match either tone and always have to mix colors.


----------



## User38 (Mar 8, 2009)

50% Latina - 50% British/Irish/German.. lolol. Wacky mix of temperament but my skin undertones came out a pale yellow.. like an alabaster. I ususally have to mix all my foundations and powders for myself... so I wind up buying 1 of each shade, and also some mixing products


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm a bunch of Asian - Malay/Chinese/Indonesian/South Indian. I'm not sure what my undertones are - I think they're supposed to be yellow, but I think definitely have orange or red is definitely there somewhere, and I look really nice in pastels, and not so nice in bright colours like fuchsia.
I'm using BB's foundation stick in honey at the mo, and studiofinish concealer in NW35.


----------



## MissLola_1 (Mar 11, 2009)

NC 50 in winter - NC 55 in summer.
Yellow undertone.
I'm trying a new "foundation"...I mix jojoba or avocado oil + vegetal pigment (brown/yellow) --> it looks great and very very natural.
I know, I hv strange ideas but that's moreless what we traditionally do in Africa and do not forget that it's the place when makeup was first used.


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey MissLola, where do you get your vegetal pigment. 
x


----------



## MissLola_1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doomkitteh* 

 
_Hey MissLola, where do you get your vegetal pigment. 
x_

 

I buy them on a French site, aroma-zone.com.
The site has an English version but they do not show all the products.
Here's the page for the vegetal pigments (in French) : Colorants cosmétiques naturels Aroma-Zone.


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 12, 2009)

^ merci bcp.


----------



## MissLola_1 (Mar 12, 2009)

De rien


----------

